# Kontakt 2.2.1



## Nickie Fønshauge (Mar 2, 2007)

I just noticed it: K2.2.1 is out.

Script knobs can now be automated - max. 16 automation id's per script. That could be useful.


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 2, 2007)

Interesting

Script bugfixes:

SCRIPT: first script slot does not work correctly
SCRIPT: Script Sustain holds notes too long
SCRIPT: Wrong note OFFs in Acid Pro

And:
i don't know what they changed but my guitar script needs now 2% less CPU!

*edit* It seems that much less notes are generated (voicecounter doesn't rise that much)! Everything works fine AND seems to response faster (in my script)...


----------



## kotori (Mar 2, 2007)

Dynamitec @ Fri Mar 02 said:


> SCRIPT: first script slot does not work correctly


A bit strangly named in the light of Bob's latest discoveries since the problem was not related to the first slot only. Anyway, I ran some quick tests and it now seems like it's possible to trigger the release callback multiple times for notes originating from earlier slots (including the slot just left to the slot one uses). However, the release callback never seem to run more than once for notes generated within ones own script. Although I find this remaining difference strange I'm glad that it seems that we no longer have to advice users to use empty slots before scripts.



> SCRIPT: Script Sustain holds notes too long


Anyone knows what this is about?



> And:
> i don't know what they changed but my guitar script needs now 2% less CPU!


That's good to know, although I'd guess it has more to do with K2 engine optimizations than KSP ones.

The lasting impression of this update is that NI must have spent most of the time on the Universal Binary. What I hoped for the most was for the zone limit to be lifted, so the first thing I tried was to open TBO which is split into three different instruments (pedal up, pedal down and release) and copy and paste the group of one into the other. Instant crash... :evil: 

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Mar 2, 2007)

kotori @ 2nd March 2007 said:


> > SCRIPT: Script Sustain holds notes too long
> 
> 
> Anyone knows what this is about?


I seem to recall something about RCB's not being executed when Sustain was depressed.


----------



## kotori (Mar 2, 2007)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Fri Mar 02 said:


> kotori @ 2nd March 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > > SCRIPT: Script Sustain holds notes too long
> ...



That's probably related to the "first script slot" problem since Kontakt uses an internal script for sustain pedal handling. Notes holding too long seems to be something other, although I don't exactly what. Maybe they just added a random item to the list because it would look too short otherwise :mrgreen:


----------



## Moonchilde (Mar 2, 2007)

Every now and then my key would get stuck in the held position, I don't know how it triggered but it went away with a patch reload.


----------



## Moonchilde (Mar 2, 2007)

You know, they've been doing pretty good for themselves with these updates compared to a year ago.

I really like the group export/import function. Awesome. The new channel stuff is great if it works, I really need to try this first though.

Unless I'm just a dumb ass and that stuff has always been in K2.2!


----------



## Thonex (Mar 4, 2007)

kotori @ Sat Mar 03 said:


> lee @ Sat Mar 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone knows if the stability has been improved since K2.2.0?
> ...



hmmmmmm.... I guess I'm still going to stick with K2.1.1 :roll: 

T


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 4, 2007)

Not good. Guess I'll wait until they get it sorted out before I upgrade.


----------



## lee (Mar 4, 2007)

Me too! K2.1.1 is cool enough. At least for now.. (Until Nils and the other scripters start taking advantage of more new features.  )


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 4, 2007)

Strange, i had no crash with the newest Kontakt 2.21. yet. And i'm using it a lot at moment!

I can say: it's a really great update so far. I had a lot of crashs with 2.2 - especially with large scripts. 

And: less CPU is needed with K2.2.1, too.

:roll:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 4, 2007)

Crashes can be due to a specific setup/computer.
I had a horrible experience with SX3 and when I switched PCs the problems were gone.
I have been using K2.2 since it came out, on 4 Pcs, and it never crashed.
Granted I do not create scripts but I do edit programs, import stuff ...etc

We should wait a few days and reassess the situation then.
The fact that Dynamitec hasn't had any issues is interesting...


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe i should add that i mostly use the standalone at moment. So i can't tell you if the plugins are stable or not, at moment.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 4, 2007)

Dynamitec @ Sun Mar 04 said:


> Maybe i should add that i mostly use the standalone at moment. So i can't tell you if the plugins are stable or not, at moment.



Pc or Mac?

Thanks!


----------



## Dynamitec (Mar 4, 2007)

PC - AMD X2 4200, with 2GB Ram on XP Pro SP2.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm on PC as well...

Don't thing NI is as stable with Macs.


----------



## amplayer (Mar 5, 2007)

With 2.2 standalone on a PC, I have experienced crashing on sample loading when loading large numbers of instruments. I am using EWQL Gold Pro XP, and in this app, when I use a very large number of instruments (via banks loaded for all available instrument slots), Kontakt crashes well before the machine is out of physical memory.
NI said the issue was probably faulty hardware, but I have done extensive memory and other hardware testing so I know it is not the computer.
I found it stops crashing if I just reduce the total number of instruments loading even though I'm using even more RAM via different DFD settings.

Anyways, I was hoping the update might address this, but I see nothing in NI docs stating so.

Has anyone else noticed any different behavior regarding memory usage and crashing with the update?

FWIW, I use Kontakt 2.2 on a PC and also on a Mac. On the Mac, Kontakt can use a little more memory (RAM). Hopefully, Vista will eventually mean a boatload of memory could be used on the PC side for Kontakt.


----------



## Moonchilde (Mar 5, 2007)

All I've been doing recently in K2 is tuning samples, had it up almost all day Saturday and didn't experience any K2 crashes.


----------



## re-peat (Mar 5, 2007)

Been using Kontakt 2.2.1 (as an AU in LogicPro) quite heavily as well over the weekend and didn't run into any problems. I have a feeling it's even slightly faster than before. In any case: very stable.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Mar 5, 2007)

> amplayer @ Mon Mar 05 said:
> 
> 
> > With 2.2 standalone on a PC, I have experienced crashing on sample loading when loading large numbers of instruments. I am using EWQL Gold Pro XP, and in this app, when I use a very large number of instruments (via banks loaded for all available instrument slots), Kontakt crashes well before the machine is out of physical memory.
> ...



I noticed that watching the DVD tutorials. 0oD


----------

